# Funny Layer On Top



## Failte Gate Farm (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm new to soapmaking and am using Vicki's Wal Mart recipe. I've made three batches thus far and am really hooked, but I did have a question about an odd top layer that appears to be wicking out and hardening.

The first batch was Lovespell from Aroma Haven. I LOVE this fragrance! I am now using this soap batch and the odd 1/16" of white frosting doesn't appear to affect the soap a bit. The Lovespell bars are a creamy buff with a small layer of lighter frosting.

The next batch was Aroma Haven's Green Irish Tweed. I made this during a thunderstorm. Nothing changed in the recipe but the fragrance. The bar appeared to be pinker with a darker pink frosting similar to the white frosting in the Lovespell. These bars also didn't have the same texture. It's still curing.

The last batch I made was Aroma Haven's Dragon's Blood. The brand of lye changed, but otherwise the recipe was the same except for the fragrance. These bars have the same texture as the Lovespell bars. They are a darker amber color with a light amber frosting. Still curing.

Any idea what this frosting layer is?

Sheri Langford
Failte Gate Farm
Alvin, Tx
www.farmfreshforensics.com


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I think you are referring to ash. If so, not a problem. You can use a peeler and remove it, or you can embrace it. I will go find a couple of my soaps that have and post them so you can compare.

BTW, welcome! 

ETA-

I have heard that you can cover your soap up with plastic wrap to prevent/ minimize it. Never tried that.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Also what are you stirring with?


----------



## Failte Gate Farm (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm stirring with a stick blender until the oils are thoroughly mixed with the lye-water. Then I blend in 16 oz of goat's milk with the stick blender until it begins to trace. At that point I blend in the fragrance oil by hand with a wooden spoon. After it's blended, I pour into heavy plastic molds and place uncovered in an unheated oven where it won't be disturbed for 24 hours. 

The icing doesn't appear as a powder. It really looks like a layer of melted sugar frosting on bundt cake. As the soap is curing the layer is fainter, but still there. I don't mind the layer being there, as it's kind of pretty, I am just curious as to where it comes from and want to be sure that it isn't a problem. It's one thing to experiment on me and my husband, it's another thing entirely to give it away as a gift to find out later that it's a lye issue. (which I don't think, since I'm already using the first batch and there is no burning!)

sheri langford
failte gate farm
alvin, tx


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Sheri.

It really does sound like ash. Put your tongue on it after it's cured and if you get no zap, you don't have an issue. Maybe, by using the spoon, you are not fully incorporating the fragrance, but almost? You can use your stick blender to mix in the fragrance, too. If you're adding fragrance when your batch is at a thick trace, add it when it's thinner so you can still use your stick blender. It's worth a try to see if it makes a difference.

Cindy

ps. You don't have to sign your name and farm name at the end of each post. It comes up in the signature line under your post (just add your location to your signature instead.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Are you using a taller container like I did, or a large around container to actually make your soap in? I think what you are seeing is what happens when you whip a lot of air into the batch. Some stick blenders have slots around the sides, and they do whip a lot of air, but so does having the amount of soap to shallow in your bucket/pot. When you pour soap that has beated air in it, the weight of the soap pushes the air out of the bottom but not the top of the bar, especially scents that heat up some, leaving you with whipped soap on the top of the bar. Vicki


----------



## Failte Gate Farm (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll have to pay closer attention to that stick blender. I didn't consider that factor! I'm attaching, (Hopefully), a photo of some of the soap. You can see the layer better in the darker Dragon's blood bars.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

That ash is a strange animal. On soaps that cure in the open air, I've never figured out how to avoid it...but not all soaps get it. Even on oven-cured soaps and when I used to stack molds on top of each other and insulate, I still got ash on some of the batches, and none on others. 

I've tried washing it off, but then the bars look "used". I've tried peeling it off with a paring knife, but that messes up my swirled tops....so, I've decided to just embrace it and not worry about it. On one website, (is it Dr. Mercola?), the description talks about the mineral ash "rising to the top like cream".


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Your soap has ash on it... just a reaction that some soaps get. Your dragons blood will most likely continue to cure and change to all the same color.. I can see the layer... some soaps/fragrances do this... Nice looking soaps..


----------



## Failte Gate Farm (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you! (Thank YOU, Vicki!) I was pretty happy with how these batches turned out too. I'm really hooked on this soapmaking now. You were right about the Dragon's Blood. Today the bars are all a nice chocolate brown. As the soap cures the top layers are getting fainter.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice looking bars, Sheri. Congrats!


----------

